# Groups\clubs in Leamington



## Rock bus (21 Jan 2018)

Hi

Any on here in the Leamington/Warwick area?

If so, which clubs or groups do you ride with or recommend.

Still searching for the right one for me or alternatively a group of people to ride with.


----------



## dfthe1 (21 Jan 2018)

I’ve been out with Kenilworth Wheelers a couple of times. Nice bunch. They actually meet in Warwick, just outside the castle.


----------



## Norry1 (21 Jan 2018)

RLSCC - Royal Leamington Spa Cycling Club is good.


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Jan 2018)

Wheelers or RLSCC are the most established. A lot of people have flooded into Lanterne Rouge https://www.wlrcyclingclub.co.uk/ recently. I would suggest to try them all out, they are all pretty friendly.


----------



## Rock bus (22 Jan 2018)

Cheers all, think Warwick lantern rouge may be my next one to try.

Ive lways wondered why wheelers leave from Warwick, any idea?


----------



## stevetewk (1 Jan 2019)

I presume more live out that way? I often see a group munching at the Portuguese cafe place on the Emscote Road.


----------



## robgul (2 Jan 2019)

A little further away but Wellesbourne Wheelers ride on Sundays, Tuesdays and Thursdays - www.wellesbourne-wheelers.org.uk - and if you're down that way drop into the bike shop in Wellesbourne ... I'll be there.

Rob


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2019)

Just up the road is the Coventry Road Club, if you search on Facebook they have a facebook page.

https://coventryroadclub.org.uk/


----------

